# Friend's mail rejected by server

## audiodef

I run my own mail server. Recently, a friend of mine has had trouble sending me email. This is the only person who has this problem, so my first thought is "it's Verizon's fault". But I want to make sure it's not something in my server settings. 

```

From: postmaster@verizon.net [mailto:postmaster@verizon.net]

Sent: Monday, April 22, 2013 6:16 PM

To: (user)@verizon.net

Subject: Delivery Notification: Delivery has failed

This report relates to a message you sent with the following header fields:

  Message-id: <003701ce3fa6$e93e0540$bbba0fc0$@verizon.net>

  Date: Mon, 22 Apr 2013 18:15:34 -0400

  From: "(name)" <(user)@verizon.net>

  To: "(me)" <(me)@audiodef.com>

  Subject: (subject)

Your message cannot be delivered to the following recipients:

  Recipient address: (me)@audiodef.com

  Reason: Rejection greeting returned by server.

  Diagnostic code: smtp;554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host

[206.46.173.13] blocked using new.spam.dnsbl.sorbs.net; Currently Sending

Spam See: http://www.sorbs.net/lookup.shtml?206.46.173.13

  Remote system: dns;audiodef.com (TCP|206.46.173.13|38531|142.4.210.26|25)

```

----------

## eccerr0r

It looks like you have anti-spam on your server, and that rejected Verizon's mail when it found it on SORBS.

I think there are a couple of default anti-spam services installed with the default mail config but not positive; I knew I had a couple of anti-spam services on my sendmail on my mail server that I don't recall adding...

----------

## audiodef

I should have checked for that before posting. I have

```

smtpd_client_restrictions =

        permit_mynetworks

        reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net

        reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org

        reject_rbl_client b.barracudacentral.org

        reject_rbl_client new.spam.dnsbl.sorbs.net

```

I've removed sorbs for now, but is there a better way to handle this?

----------

## John R. Graham

Are you on a static IP? Or is it dynamic and you're using something like dyndns to host your domain? If it's dynamic, you might just want to force your gateway to get a new IP address.

If your IP is static, then there should be a process with sorbs.net to get your IP address removed. I've never had to do this, so I don't understand the process, but it should exist.

- John

----------

## audiodef

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Are you on a static IP? Or is it dynamic and you're using something like dyndns to host your domain? If it's dynamic, you might just want to force your gateway to get a new IP address.
> 
> If your IP is static, then there should be a process with sorbs.net to get your IP address removed. I've never had to do this, so I don't understand the process, but it should exist.
> 
> - John

 

Wouldn't you mean my friend's email address, since he's the one sending mail to me and it's his mail getting weeded out by sorbs? I'm pretty sure he's on a dynamic IP plan with his ISP, so I'm not sure I could do anything about it. I see on sorbs.net that one can delist an IP address, but even if I put his in, it could be a different IP address next month.

----------

## John R. Graham

Right; that's what I meant. About your friend's IP address being different next month, the problem will in all likelihood be gone next month. Fix it now proactively or just wait or encourage him to take steps to get issued a new IP. Before I got an explicitly static IP, all I had to do to get a new one was to reboot the gateway (modem, router: whatever he's got).

- John

----------

## eccerr0r

Is your friend sending SMTP directly from their computer or a relay like most Windows users?  (If they're using a POP, IMAP, or web server for mail, then they're using some other machine for SMTP.)

If a relay of some sort, the IP address likely won't change unless it just so happens to drop on another SMTP server on Verizon's side...

I heard most ISPs nowadays filter sending TCP port 25 outgoing, so likely a Verizon relay is being used, and that is tough to get Verizon to change its IP...

----------

## Jaglover

Friend has to complain to whoever runs the mail server, it's the duty of friends mail server admin to secure the service and have it removed from blacklist.

----------

## krinn

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Friend has to complain to whoever runs the mail server

 

Well, it's just friend smtp server, i personally use a different smtp server than my mail server, as the mail server holding my mail is kept while i change isp, so only my smtp is change, and i keep my mail unchange. (in real i even use an old isp smtp server i had that isn't boring me by doing too strict checks on the sender like my current isp is doing, yes really bad to fight spams, but good for my own usage, else i could only sent message from my current isp assign adress, one i simply never use or check).

He only need to use a different smtp server that isn't blacklist.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks for all the advice. All of that makes sense. I think the best thing to do is for me to look at my friend's computer when I get a chance and configure his outgoing mail to use something not blacklisted.

----------

